# Air helmet or Dust Bee Gone?



## Teikas Dad (Jan 2, 2010)

Well, after turning a couple spalted maple bowls in the middle of December I found out that I'm apparently still highly allergic to the mold spores in the sawdust I created. Several years ago I turned a spalted maple bowl and spent the evening in the ER trying to breath.

This time I thought I was doing good by running my dust collector with a hose right at the lath so it would suck up all the dust and I would avoid any problems. Not so much.... After I shut everything down I found a very fine layer of dust all over the shop. I spent that night unable to talk, I could breath but I was coughing like crazy. After a couple weeks of antihistamines I'm breathing normal again. I don't want a repeat of those problems so I'm taking some positive steps to upgrade my dust collection system.

I just finished my Thien baffle and mounted it on a galvanized trash can. I've contacted Wynne filters and have a nano filter upgrade coming for my Grizzly dust collector. I want to make sure that I'm as safe as I can be from future dust inhalation issues so I'm thinking about going with either a forced air helmet/facemask or a Dust Bee Gone mask. Since I got sick I've been wearing a chemical respirator in the shop when I'm sanding or sweeping up but that's too cumbersome. I can't wear my face shield over it when I'm turning anything on the lath and I don't turn anything unless I have both my faceshield and safety glasses on.

What's the opinions here regarding the air helmet vs the Dust Bee Gone mask?


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Teikas Dad said:


> What's the opinions here regarding the air helmet vs the Dust Bee Gone mask?


I'm not familiar with the "Dust Bee Gone" mask; however, as someone who has been in the Industrial Hygiene field for many years my thoughts on respiratory protection are as follows:

- Stay away from the tight fitting respirators whenever possible. For them to be effective, there are many things that must be done correctly. (Fit testing, selection, etc)
- Positive pressure air purifying respirators (PAPR) are better as if there is a leak the air goes out, not in. These tend to use a battery back and a remote filter. 
- If possible, use a PAPR with a loose fitting hood instead of a tight fitting mask. These eliminate "size" concerns and anyone in your shop can use it. Also, no clean shaving issues and generally much more comfortable for longer periods. 

Let me know if you have other questions or concerns.

Mark


----------



## lumber jock (Apr 11, 2009)

Burb said:


> I'm not familiar with the "Dust Bee Gone" mask; however, as someone who has been in the Industrial Hygiene field for many years my thoughts on respiratory protection are as follows:
> 
> - Stay away from the tight fitting respirators whenever possible. For them to be effective, there are many things that must be done correctly. (Fit testing, selection, etc)
> - Positive pressure air purifying respirators (PAPR) are better as if there is a leak the air goes out, not in. These tend to use a battery back and a remote filter.
> ...



So what brand do you recommend and where do you get them ?


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

lumber jock said:


> So what brand do you recommend and where do you get them ?


Off hand North, MSA and 3M are the brands I'm most familiar with. Some users may prefer others; however, I just haven't dealt with them much. I'll try to look around for some specific links tomorrow.

Mark


----------



## lumber jock (Apr 11, 2009)

Burb said:


> Off hand North, MSA and 3M are the brands I'm most familiar with. Some users may prefer others; however, I just haven't dealt with them much. I'll try to look around for some specific links tomorrow.
> 
> Mark


Holy cow!!!!! I just checked the prices on some of these respirators. 
They make the Trend Airshield seem like a bargain.


----------



## BClem (Jan 14, 2013)

I like my Dust Bee Gone as it's comfortable and washable:
http://dustbeegone.com/dustmask.html


----------



## OscarPhilips (Jan 8, 2013)

I have a Trend Airshield Pro Helmet, that I like, except it gives me a head-ache in about 15 minutes ... I guess that is better that the other options, but because of that I use it mostly only when sanding. Since it is a positive pressure system many aspects like fit & beard are less critical, ... I can wear my glasses with it, and it keeps the dust out of my eyes.


----------



## HowardAcheson (Nov 25, 2011)

The Dust Bee Gone respirator is unable to meet NIOSH classification P 100 and OSHA Standards. It does not do a good job filtering fine dust. No matter what respirator you purchase and use if it doesn't meet above NIOSH standards you are going to be at risk.

You might want to google "NIOSH classification P 100" to find out more info and to locate specific respirators that meet safety requirements.

You should also be aware that just getting the dust on your exposed skin can lead to the reaction.

From your description, your next episode could be even more serious and could be fatal. I would also recommend that you see a doctor who specializes in industrial medicine.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Dustbeegone is just a glorified particle mask, ineffective against fine particles. I own a Trend Airshield and this is the only thing that has ever kept the dust boogers from forming :laughing:


----------

